# Book Matched Maple Slabs and Some White Oak



## GaSawmiller (Mar 16, 2013)

Today we cut up an old maple that had fallen in the woods behind the house along with some white oak logs. We cut the maple into slabs and some of the oak and the rest was quarter sawn. The result was fantastic slabs! The maple was spalted ambrosia and these book matched cuts came out great. I have some pictures but they never do great wood justice. 

[attachment=20712][attachment=20713][attachment=20714]
[attachment=20715][attachment=20716][attachment=20717]
[attachment=20718]


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 17, 2013)

Slabs like in the 2nd picture always check along the pith. :dash2::dash2::dash2: I seal the ends of the wood already. Anyone have tricks they care to share? Im doing better as far as keeping them from splitting but there is always room for improvement!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 17, 2013)

Those are beautiful! Very fine furniture potential. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 17, 2013)

GaSawmiller said:


> Slabs like in the 2nd picture always check along the pith. :dash2::dash2::dash2: I seal the ends of the wood already. Anyone have tricks they care to share? Im doing better as far as keeping them from splitting but there is always room for improvement!



how thick are you milling the slabs? Look to be 6/4 or less i could be wrong, cut them thicker and the checking will minimize and also youll have some meat on them to flatten them back out after they dry


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 17, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> GaSawmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Slabs like in the 2nd picture always check along the pith. :dash2::dash2::dash2: I seal the ends of the wood already. Anyone have tricks they care to share? Im doing better as far as keeping them from splitting but there is always room for improvement!
> ...



Ive sawn 6/4 up to 8/4. You were correct those in the picture where 6/4.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 17, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Those boards are pith cracked before you even milled them. Your only choice with these is to cut them right down the pith into two pieces. If you really want them back together you will have to join them after they are dry. I have done this by splitting down the pith with a wedge which sometimes will follow the pith creating two boards that you "may" be able to bow tie back together after the are dry. Checks, cracks, warpage and loss are a part of the business. I have lost entire trees to warping and checking so bad that all of it was virtually unusable. Some trees are just not stable, you cant always "read" the exterior signs of a poor milling tree.
> 
> Looks like you are milling some beauties.


 Ive been lucky. People keep giving me calls saying they have a neighbor or something taking down trees. The other day I had a friend call and his neighbor had just taken down a 37 inch red oak. Grain isnt too tight on it but you take it when its free. Offered the guy 5 4x4s for his back deck and shook on it. My biggest problem these days is getting it in a kiln and finding someone who wants to take it off my hands but I guess thats a great problem to have!:irishjig:


----------

